# Savage 4 Texturfehler überall



## MrBarcode (6. August 2001)

Ich hab mir da so nen alten PC gekauft mit PIII-450 und ner Savage4. Mir ist jetzt aufgefallen, dass diese mist Karte bei allen Spielen, die ne 3D beschleunigung nutzen (D3D,MeTaL,OpenGL) überall hässliche Texturfehler auftreten. Hilfe, kennt da wer vielleicht nen Treiber, der hilft?

Das S3id tool sagt ich hab ne Savage4 GT/Pro (395-398) mit 32MB SDRAM
die Referenztreiber hab ich alle schon durchprobiert, funzen alle nicht.


----------



## Rene (7. August 2001)

Hi,

versuch doch mal hier dein Glück:

savagenews 

Ich hab auch eine Graka mit Savage4+ und die läuft mit dem letzten Treiber auf der Diamond-Home hervorragend. OpenGL ohne Probs!


René


----------

